#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  Which is the best Digital Tamil Keyboard for Mobile?

## Dhiya

I want to know the best Digital Keyboard for my mobile for easy typing. Which is the best one?

----------


## Shana

> I want to know the best Digital Keyboard for my mobile for easy typing. Which is the best one?


For which language? For Tamil, I prefer Google Indic keyboard and for Sinhala, my friends use Helakuru.

----------


## Dhiya

Thank you for sharing about the Tamil Digital Keyboard. Yeah, Helaguru is the second highest downloaded App in Sri Lanka.

----------


## Bhavya

> For which language? For Tamil, I prefer Google Indic keyboard and for Sinhala, my friends use Helakuru.


Thanks for this suggestion Shana, I was looking for a digital Tamil keyboard for my mobile and while searching I landed hers. Once again thanks for the suggestion.

----------

